

Why dictators are sometimes needed. ISIS makes the case - borderbandit
http://elpasonews.org/2014/09/isis-is-why-dictatorships-are-necessary/

======
bediger4000
I don't get the sense that the author wants to live in a "necessary"
dictatorship, but I don't get the sense that he doesn't, either. Very weird.

